# RF DSM Punch & Caliber amps



## Griffin dai (Apr 23, 2012)

I've just started a small collection of old school RF Punch & Caliber amps. The plan is to try these out as a set in the car and see how they compare. The Caliber amps are in pretty decent condition bar 2 which could do with some paint to freshen them up. 

The RF amps could also do with a lick of paint as there's a few scratches here & there. Plus I'd like to instal these with the mid links fitted to create one large grill (these links are hard to source though!)

I know a few guys have painted the RF amps but does anyone know what shade (or better colour code) is the closest match to the original black? 

Same with the Caliber amps? They're the competition amps which are a gloss white, and 2 definitely need new paint but I've no idea what shade I need 

Here's the amps

*RF Punch* 

*40i DSM*

















*40i DSM* 

















^^^^Both have different backs for some reason?

*40x2 Transana*

















*Caliber* 

*CA180*









*CA70*









*CA450*

















*CA460*









*CA100* (sellers pic, should be here this week)









So the Calibers are in decent condition bar the 460 & 100, both 40i's look tidy enough but the 40x2 needs painting.

Also have a Caliber 4300 Evolution and am looking for the rest of the evolution range (chrome ones) seem rare as rocking horse **** these! Does anyone know what other chrome models the were? Really like this one 

*CA4300*


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a technique that I've used for years regarding refinishing DSM amps. 

Check out this thread for an explanation:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-school-rockford-fosgate-repair-location.html


----------



## Griffin dai (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, they look great in the pictures! The 40i amps a rnt that bad but the 40x2 could do with a refresh.


----------

